# Powdery stuff on raisins



## Mireille (Jun 16, 2015)

So in this bakery where I work, they soak the raisins in hot water for a minute or two before using them. When I asked, they said it was to remove the powdery white stuff on the raisins. They said it's some kind of acid or something. Nobody here knows the exact things now, but one of the previous head chefs said it and it just got passed on.

I've looked online and the few answers I've found said that it's just sugar.

So... anybody know exactly what the white stuff is? Is it really sugar and that head chef from years ago was just BSing people or something?


----------



## rlyv (Oct 28, 2005)

I don't eat raisins, but I've always thought it was just sugar that had crystallized. I've never heard anything about an acid before.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Most raisins will "sugar" or have crystalized sugar on them if stored for long periods of time orin humid conditions.

"Blonde";or yellow raisins are treated with sulpher or sulpher dioxide--as are most dried mangoes, pineapple, and ginger. Its very hard to find such dried fruit thar haven't been treated, nasty stuff...........


----------

